# Gruffalo Finger Puppets Knitting Pattern



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Sold for charity (details in my sig)

Pattern book includes Gruffalo, mouse, fox,owl,snake and acorn finger puppets.

http://www.henniesnimbleneedles.etsy.com
£9.80
USD $15.31


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Cute finger puppets, Hennie! I love the owl! I edited your post slightly to make your link a clickable live link, and to give your price in USD as well as GBP.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Love them all!!!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

They are so cute Hennie
The owl is so sweet! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Good luck with your sales for your charity :-D


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

These are too cute! Much success!


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

Browsed your site. LOVE those combat booties! How adorable.


----------



## Ladyship (Jan 19, 2013)

My boys loved the Gruffalo when they were younger .. and it was one of those books I didn't mind reading over and over again.
These finger puppets are great


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

What fun could be had with these


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

These are cute - love the owl!


----------

